# Ashtabula



## Ernest Varney (Jul 10, 2019)

Looking for 7 to 7 1/2 inch crank,prefer both neck and crank to be stamped but not a necessity on either just want the parts for my bike build, but wud like the black oxide for both, so if u have either let me know, thanks


----------



## unregistered (Jul 12, 2019)

You might want to check eBay and/or BMXMuseam classifieds for these. Pretty desirable stuff, though - be prepared to pay! Good luck! 

I had a Schwinn stamped black Ashtabula stem I sold here a week or so ago, it went extremely fast.


----------

